# [Heisec] c't Bankix und c't Surfix aktualisiert



## Newsfeed (19 März 2012)

Die Systeme zum sicheren Online-Banking und zum sicheren Surfen aus der c't-Redaktion haben wichtige Sicherheitsaktualisierungen und einen neuen Kernel mit verbesserter Hardware-Unterstützung erhalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

